

IE 0day in the wild - datd00d
http://blogs.technet.com/b/srd/archive/2010/11/03/dep-emet-protect-against-attacks-on-the-latest-internet-explorer-vulnerability.aspx
Symantecs write up.<p>http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/new-ie-0-day-used-targeted-attacks
======
datd00d
Symantecs write up [http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/new-ie-0-day-used-
targ...](http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/new-ie-0-day-used-targeted-
attacks)

